# Game of thrones traveling museum



## SeverinR (Nov 20, 2013)

46 Things I Learned At The "Game Of Thrones" Exhibit

HBO has a traveling exhibit with Game of thrones "artifacts".

I wish it would come to my area.

http://game-of-thrones-exhibition.com/
5 stops?
only 2 were in America? (Not US, America, you know, North and South America.) NY and Toronto.
Wonder if the mayor took time out his eating schedule to visit.  :O


----------

